# Rib Nite



## Paymaster (May 15, 2016)

I cut a rack of baby backs in two. My wife does not share my taste in rubs and she likes hers sauced. I also did corn in the shuck.




















http://www.discusscooking.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Caslon (May 15, 2016)

Makes me almost want to drive to our local BBQ place and stand in line for 15 minutes.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 15, 2016)

I need to take a couple bites from each side of ribs, so I could decide which one was better.

Looks yummy, PM!


----------



## LizStreithorst (May 15, 2016)

It makes me want to try grilling ribs and corn again. My first try was good enough but it didn't look as good as yours.


----------



## Cheryl J (May 15, 2016)

Oh my....looks fabulous, Paymaster!


----------



## Paymaster (May 15, 2016)

Thanks! You folks are great!


----------



## LizStreithorst (May 15, 2016)

Please tell me what you did.  It looks like you had foil over the coals(?)  I like the look of the slab that doesn't look burnt.  Forgive my ignorance.  I'm just now trying to learn how to grill.


----------



## wobbly_bob (May 16, 2016)

Looks good.

I do love ribs. It's difficult to get good bbq here in the uk despite much intetest in this type of food.


----------



## Paymaster (May 16, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> Please tell me what you did.  It looks like you had foil over the coals(?)  I like the look of the slab that doesn't look burnt.  Forgive my ignorance.  I'm just now trying to learn how to grill.



The Akorn is a Kamado style cooker, much like the Kamado Joe or Big Green Egg. Those are ceramic where the Akorn is insulated steel. They, however, cook the same way. The foil covered item in my pics is a heat defuser, It is a 15" cake pan 2" deep. I put 1" of white sand in the pan and covered the pan down against the sand. This protects the meat, which sits directly over the heat source from scorching. Some use a ceramic stone like a pizza stone to do the same thing. I like the pan and sand idea because of the ease in clean up an the pan catches the drippings. I just toss the foil after the cook and replace. For high heat cooking/grilling,take the pan out and cook directly over the coals. 

Thanks Y'all.


----------



## CraigC (May 16, 2016)

LizStreithorst said:


> It makes me want to try grilling ribs and corn again. My first try was good enough but it didn't look as good as yours.



Paymaster smoked those, they weren't grilled. I'm guessing 2 to 2-1/2 hours around 225F to 250F. Unless you cheat by using the oven and then the grill to finish, ribs would be tough if just grilled. 

PM, looking good.


----------



## Paymaster (May 16, 2016)

CraigC said:


> Paymaster smoked those, they weren't grilled. I'm guessing 2 to 2-1/2 hours around 225F to 250F. Unless you cheat by using the oven and then the grill to finish, ribs would be tough if just grilled.
> 
> PM, looking good.


Thanks! Yep 225* for 2 hours in the smoke then foiled with apple juice for about an hour. Then, back in the smoke for 30 minutes to firm up the bark and set the sauce on my wife's.
http://www.discusscooking.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## roadfix (May 16, 2016)

Awesome looking ribs!!  
I need to start firing up my UDS again. ....haven't used the drum this season yet.


----------



## Culturedhick (May 16, 2016)

Those look great!


----------



## salt and pepper (May 16, 2016)

Nice job looks so good.


----------

